
Ask HN: How was your move into a BA/RE or agile position from dev? - Traubenfuchs
Is there someone here with a strong dev background who switched into a role as Business Analyst, Requirements Engineer, Agile Coach or Scrum Master?<p>I seem to be getting more and more frustrated with programming &amp; implementing software. The growing move towards devops doesn&#x27;t make any happier. When in the past I could focus on what I thought I like (programming), now I am unable to stay clear of operations (which I hate).<p>By having some sneaky job interviews, I got offered great opportunities switching into any of those roles, without making less money (surprsingly!).<p>Is there anyone here who took the jump in that direction? How was it? Was it the right choice?<p>Writing the user-stories instead of implementing them?<p>Helping teams succeed instead of being a programmer in a team?
======
PaulHoule
I think it makes sense.

I have frequently seen it that "Product Owners" don't know how to specify
anything in enough detail to estimate or plan the work, never mind do it.

Good specifications up front can have a 10x or more impact on a team, see:

[https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/201000...](https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/20100036670.pdf)

